# Der junge Mann



## victor12345

Das ist eine kulturäle Frage.

Ich habe einen Fernseherbericht gesehen, wo ein ungefähr 45-er man gesagt hat:

"Und jetzt fragen Sie sich(die Zuschauer) was der junge Mann uns erzählen will". 

Er hat uber sich selber geredet, und sich selbst "ein junger Mann" gennant.

Ein anderer Fall: Ich war mit einem deutschen Freund(50 Jahre alt) zu einer Tankstelle auf der Autobahn. Wir haben getankt und dazu Getränke gekauft. Mein Freund sagte zu der Verkäuferin(Scherz): "Wenn Sie diese nicht auf einer Rechnung stellen, dann bezahlen wir sie nicht! "
Sie antwortete: "Geduld junge Mann!...." 

Mein Freund fühlte sich nicht beleidigt und sprach weiter mit der Verkäuferin.

In Rumänien kann(und darf) man ein fünfzigjäriger Mann NICHT als "junge Mann" bezeichnen. Eigentlich ab 30, sieht es schlecht aus. Nur eventuell wenn der Gesprächpartner 60 ist, aber selbst dann, nicht immer.

In Vergleich zu Deutschland, die Population in Rumänien ist viel jünger, durchschnitlich gesehen. Zumindest 10-20 Jahre. Da will man beweissen, wie schnell wie es möglich ist, dass er einen "Erwachsene" ist, und nicht mehr ein Junge. Dadurch das Problem.

Was hältet ihr davon? Bis welcher Alter kann man jemand in Deutschland "ein junger Man" nennen? Und ab welcher Alter sollte man sich beleidigt fühlen(wenn überhaupt), wenn er "ein junger Man" gennant worden ist?

Und bitte, wenn ich Fehler gemacht habe, gnadelos mit rot korigieren


----------



## Aurin

Und in Deutschland ist es genau andersrum. Da existiert der "Jugendwahn". Die Menschen wollen lieber jung als alt sein und fassen es als Kompliment auf, jung zu gelten.


----------



## Aurin

victor12345 said:


> Das ist eine kulturelle Frage.
> 
> Ich habe einen Fernseherbericht gesehen, wo ein ungefähr 45-jähriger Mann gesagt hat:
> 
> "Und jetzt fragen Sie sich(die Zuschauer), was der junge Mann uns erzählen will".
> 
> Er hat über sich selber geredet, und sich selbst "einen jungen Mann" gennannt.
> 
> Ein anderer Fall: Ich war mit einem deutschen Freund(50 Jahre alt) an einer Tankstelle auf der Autobahn. Wir haben getankt und dazu Getränke gekauft. Mein Freund sagte zu der Verkäuferin(Scherz): "Wenn Sie diese nicht auf eine Rechnung stellen (was?), dann bezahlen wir sie ( wen oder was?) nicht! "
> Sie antwortete: "Geduld, junger Mann!...."
> 
> Mein Freund fühlte sich nicht beleidigt und sprach weiter mit der Verkäuferin.
> 
> In Rumänien kann(und darf) man einen fünfzigjährigen Mann NICHT als "jungen Mann" bezeichnen. Eigentlich ab 30, sieht es schlecht aus. Nur eventuell, wenn der Gesprächspartner 60 ist, aber selbst dann, nicht immer.
> 
> In Vergleich zu Deutschland, die Population in Rumänien ist viel jünger, durchschnittlich gesehen. Mindestens 10-20 Jahre. Da will man beweissen, wie schnell wie es möglich ist, dass er einen  man "Erwachsener"  (oder erwachsen) ist und nicht mehr ein Junge (Besser: kein Junge mehr). Dadurch das Problem.
> 
> Was haltet ihr davon? Bis zu welchem Alter kann man jemand(oder jemanden) in Deutschland "einen jungen Mann" nennen? Und ab welchem Alter sollte man sich beleidigt fühlen(wenn überhaupt), wenn er man "ein junger Mann" gennannt worden ist?
> 
> Und bitte, wenn ich Fehler gemacht habe, gnadenlos mit Rot korrigieren


----------



## Kajjo

In Deutschland ist es einfach keine Beleidigung, _jung_ genannt zu werden. Manch ein Martkverkäufer sagt noch zu 60-jährigen Frauen, "Na, junge Frau, was darf es sein?". Kein Problem, wenn auch etwas burschikos und einfach. Männer zwischen 20 und 50 _junger Mann_ zu nennen ist ohnehin unter einfacheren Leuten völlig normal -- scherzhaft sogar in gehobeneren Kreisen.

Kajjo


----------



## victor12345

Aurin said:


> Und in Deutschland ist es genau andersrum. Da existiert der "Jugendwahn". Die Menschen wollen lieber jung als alt sein und fassen es als Kompliment auf, jung zu gelten.


 
Seht interessant! 
Vielen Dank für die Korrektur.


----------



## victor12345

Vielen Dank, Kajjo.

Das eröffnet eine neue Perspektive. Und du meinst dass, das funktionieren würde, selbst wenn der Martkverkäufer 25 Jahre alt ist?


----------



## victor12345

Ein Bekannte von mir, deutscher(40), hat seine Schwiegermutter(60) und ihre Freundinen(aus Rumänien) "Girls" gennant(das Gespräch war auf englisch). "Thank you for the help girls!" 

Das klang mir sehr unhöflich zu der Zeit. Und ihnen auch, bestimmt. Kann es sein das er nichts Böses gemeint hat? Ist das "normal behaviour" in Deutschland, zwischen ein Mann und seine Schwiegermutter?


----------



## Kajjo

Er hat es bestimmt nicht böse gemeint. Als typisch würde ich "Mädchen" zu älteren Damen aber nicht ansehen.

Kajjo


----------



## victor12345

Danke Kajjo, wieder was neues über die deutsche Geselschaft gelernt.


----------



## Whodunit

Kajjo said:


> In Deutschland ist es einfach keine Beleidigung, _jung_ genannt zu werden.


 
Das möchte ich nicht so stehen lassen. Wenn du einen 16-Jährigen _jung_ nennst, kann es zu Problemen führen, denn er fühlt sich dann noch nicht männlich bzw. sie weiblich. Allerdings könnte man ihn einen _jungen Mann_ nennen, dann würde er sich schon männlicher fühlen.


----------



## victor12345

Der Unterschied ist mir klar, Whodunit  Ich habe immer versucht, "ein junger Mann" statt "Junge" zu benutzen


----------



## Kajjo

Whodunit said:


> Das möchte ich nicht so stehen lassen. Wenn du einen 16-Jährigen _jung_ nennst, kann es zu Problemen führen, denn er fühlt sich dann noch nicht männlich bzw. sie weiblich. Allerdings könnte man ihn einen _jungen Mann_ nennen, dann würde er sich schon männlicher fühlen.


Ja, das mag sein!

Kajjo


----------



## Voxy

Whodunit said:


> Das möchte ich nicht so stehen lassen. Wenn du einen 16-Jährigen _jung_ nennst, kann es zu Problemen führen, denn er fühlt sich dann noch nicht männlich bzw. sie weiblich. Allerdings könnte man ihn einen _jungen Mann_ nennen, dann würde er sich schon männlicher fühlen.



Allerdings gibt es auch Leute in dieser Altersgruppe, die fühlen sich
durchaus beleidigt, wenn man sie "_junger Mann_" nennt. Denn
ein 16-Jähriger fühlt sich meist älter beziehungsweise erwachsener
als er tatsächlich ist und möchte deswegen nicht bei jeder Gelegenheit
auf seine jungen Jahre hingewiesen werden. Wenn Männer ab 50 als
"_junger Mann_" bezeichnet werden, dann kann das - wie Kajjo sagt - 
witzig, sogar scherzhaft sein. Es kommt dabei sehr auf den Kontext an.
Aber auf dem Wochenmarkt oder in einem Geschäft kann es auch als 
arrogante Taktlosigkeit eines jungen Verkäufers gewertet werden. 
Es kommt duch sehr auf den Ton an.


----------



## Doppelrahmstufe

Ich glaube die Anrede "junger Mann" wird großteils nicht als normale, neutrale Anrede gebraucht.
Sie kann ein Kompliment sein,
arrogant gemeint sein, oder z.B. die Einleitung zu einer Gardinenpredigt.
Zum Beispiel, wenn die Mutter zum fünfjährigen Sohn sagt:
"Junger Mann, du hast dir da eine Menge Ärger eingehandelt!"


----------



## gaer

Doppelrahmstufe said:


> Ich glaube die Anrede "junger Mann" wird großteils nicht als normale, neutrale Anrede gebraucht.
> Sie kann ein Kompliment sein,
> arrogant gemeint sein, oder z.B. die Einleitung zu einer Gardinenpredigt.
> Zum Beispiel, wenn die Mutter zum fünfjährigen Sohn sagt:
> "Junger Mann, du hast dir da eine Menge Ärger eingehandelt!"


"Young man" is used the same way in English: "Young man, you are in a LOT of trouble."

However, I can't think of any situation in AE in which someone anywhere NEAR my age would be called "young man". This seems to be a difference in usage, since there is not a nation on the planet that is more obsessed with youth and looking young than the US.

For instance:



Kajjo said:


> In Deutschland ist es einfach keine Beleidigung, _jung_ genannt zu werden. Manch ein Martkverkäufer sagt noch zu 60-jährigen Frauen, "Na, junge Frau, was darf es sein?".


That doesn't happen in AE, though I actually think it sounds quite nice. 

Gaer


----------



## floridasnowbird

Ich verbringe die Winter hier in Florida in einer 55 + Community, d. h. wirklich jung ist hier niemand mehr. Aber oft höre ich, wie bei gemeinsamen Aktivitäten die Damen sich und andere als "girls" bzw. die Männer sich (selbst und gegenseitig) als "boys" bezeichnen, und das ohne ersichtliche Ironie; und wir älteren / alten Leute sehen hier auch nicht jünger aus als anderswo.


----------



## gaer

floridasnowbird said:


> Ich verbringe die Winter hier in Florida in einer 55 + Community, d. h. wirklich jung ist hier niemand mehr. Aber oft höre ich, wie bei gemeinsamen Aktivitäten die Damen sich und andere als "girls" bzw. die Männer sich (selbst und gegenseitig) als "boys" bezeichnen, und das ohne ersichtliche Ironie; und wir älteren / alten Leute sehen hier auch nicht jünger aus als anderswo.


Yes. "I'm spending a night with 'the boys'/'the girls'" makes no more sense than saying "young man/lady to someone over 50, so it's all a matter of language and custom.


----------



## victor12345

Aurin, ich habe deine Korrektur ausgedruckt, und wieder studiert. Ich dachte dass ich verstanden habe, was ich falsch geschrieben habe.(ist dieser Ausdruck gültig, einmal Präteritum, zweimal Partizip 2 ? )

2- Versuch: Ich dachte, ich hätte Alles verstanden, im Bezug mit meinen Fehler (bin auch nicht 100% zufrieden, aber ich fühle mich zumindest besser )

3- Versuch : Ich dachte Alles verstanden zu haben, im Bezug mit meinen Fehler  (wahrscheinlich habt ihr eine bessere Lösung...)

Hier der Text:
"Wenn Sie diese nicht auf eine Rechnung stellen (was?), dann bezahlen wir sie ( wen oder was?) nicht! "

"Auf" ist eine Wechselpräposition. Meine primitive Methode zu bestimmen ob die Präposition Dativ oder Akk. verlangt, ist die Frage wo/wohin zu stellen. Ich hätte hier gefragt: "Wo stehen die Kosten?" - Auf einer Rechnung", aber das hast du im "Auf eine Rechnung" korigierrt. Ich habe nicht verstanden wie benutzst(?) du die Fragen: was/wen.


----------



## Aurin

Wo stehen die Kosten? auf einer Rechnung
Wohin stellen (besser setzen) Sie die Kosten? auf eine Rechnung
Ich habe nicht verstanden, was auf die Rechnung gesetzt werden soll?
Im 2. Teil des Satzes ist unklar, was wir nicht bezahlen wollen bzw. wen wir nicht bezahlen wollen. Davon hängt das richtige Pronomen ab.
Der Satz könnte so sein:
Wenn Sie diese (Zeitschriften) nicht auf die Rechnung setzen, dann bezahlen wir sie (die Zeitschriften) nicht.


----------



## Aurin

Zu deinen 3 Versuchen:
Falls du es nun verstanden hast, dann würde ich sagen:
Ich glaube/denke, ich habe nun verstanden, was ich falsch geschrieben hatte.
Oder: Ich glaube, ich habe in Bezug auf meine Fehler (was meine Fehler anbetrifft) jetzt alles verstanden.
Wenn du aber sagst, "ich dachte", dann hört sich das so an, dass du erst dachtest, alles verstanden zu haben, aber jetzt doch wieder Zweifel hast.
Was wolltest du konkret ausdrücken?


----------



## victor12345

> Wir haben getankt und dazu Getränke gekauft. Mein Freund sagte zu der Verkäuferin(Scherz): "Wenn Sie diese nicht auf einer Rechnung stellen, dann bezahlen wir sie nicht! "


 
Es ging um die Kosten für Benzin und Getränke. Die(Kosten) werden wir nicht bezahlen, wenn sie(die Verkäuferin) sie(die Kosten) nicht auf eine Rechnung setzt(d.h. sie macht uns nur eine Rechnung, und nicht zwei.).

Ich bin mir nicht hundertprozentig sicher ob ich verstanden habe, warum man die Frage wohin statt wo benuzt. Ich denke es liegt daran, dass die Kosten(irgendwo in der Luft, oder in der Kugelschreiber der Verkäuferin und) noch nicht auf Papier stehen. Dadurch Bewegung. Ist das richtig?

Manchmal klingt so eine Sicht?(approach) blöd, aber ich möchte eine Methode finden(wie stelle ich die richtige Frage) die ich zuverlässig benutzen kann.

2. Frage: ist die Redewendung "in Rechnung stellen" mehr als "in Rechnung setzen" verbreitet?


----------



## victor12345

"Wenn du aber sagst, "ich dachte", dann hört sich das so an, dass du erst dachtest, alles verstanden zu haben, aber jetzt doch wieder Zweifel hast.
Was wolltest du konkret ausdrücken?"

Genau das! Erstmal dachte ich, ich hätte es verstanden, deswegen keine zusätzliche Fragen zur Thema, später habe ich herausgefunden dass es doch nicht so klar war, als ich mir zuerst vorgestellt habe.


----------



## Aurin

victor12345 said:


> Ich bin mir nicht hundertprozentig sicher ob ich verstanden habe, warum man die Frage wohin statt wo benuzt. Ich denke es liegt daran, dass die Kosten(irgendwo in der Luft, oder in der Kugelschreiber der Verkäuferin und) noch nicht auf Papier stehen. Dadurch Bewegung. Ist das richtig?
> 
> Manchmal klingt so eine Sicht?(approach) blöd, aber ich möchte eine Methode finden(wie stelle ich die richtige Frage) die ich zuverlässig benutzen kann.
> 
> 2. Frage: ist die Redewendung "in Rechnung stellen" mehr als "in Rechnung setzen" verbreitet?


 
Zuerst 2. Frage: Man sagt zwar "in Rechnung stellen", aber "etwas auf die Rechnung setzen".

Jetzt Thema Akkusativ oder Dativ bei Wechselpräpositionen: Deine Vorstellung, wie die Kosten in der Luft oder in dem (Dativ: wo?) Kugelschreiber sind, finde ich super. So ähnlich: Auf der Rechnung ist erst mal nichts, dann kommt etwas darauf, also findet Bewegung statt.
Als Faustregel kannst du dir auch merken:
Stellen, setzen, legen drücken immer Bewegung aus (Wechselpräposition immer im Akkusativ), während stehen, sitzen, liegen nie Bewegung ausdrücken (Wechselpräposition immer im Dativ).

Ich würde den Satz so ausdrücken: Wenn Sie nicht alles (beides) auf eine (Betonung auf eine) Rechnung setzen, dann bezahlen wir gar nichts.


----------



## Aurin

victor12345 said:


> "Wenn du aber sagst, "ich dachte", dann hört sich das so an, dass du erst dachtest, alles verstanden zu haben, aber jetzt doch wieder Zweifel hast.
> Was wolltest du konkret ausdrücken?"
> 
> Genau das! Erstmal dachte ich, ich hätte es verstanden, deswegen habe ich keine zusätzliche Fragen zum (Thema ist sächlich) Thema gestellt; später habe ich herausgefunden, dass es doch nicht so klar war, wie ich (es) mir zuerst vorgestellt hatte.


 
Ich hoffe, dass es dir jetzt etwas klarer geworden ist. Wenn nicht, frag nur nochmal nach.


----------



## victor12345

Aurin, erstmal vielen Dank, dass du dir Zeit nimmst, um mich zu korrigieren.



Aurin said:


> Ich hoffe, dass es dir jetzt etwas klarer geworden ist. Wenn nicht, frag nur nochmal nach.


 
Das Thema Bewegung und Wechselpräposition hat sich im Moment geklärt. (Bis zum nächsten Beispiel, wo ich nicht weiss, wie es gemacht wird )

Ich hätte aber andere Fragen: 

1. Zu meinen 3 Versuche. Jetzt habe ich die Sache mit den Wechselpräpositionen verstanden. Aber wie hätte ich mich ausdrucken sollen, zu der Zeitpunkt, wenn ich "verstanden habe dass ich nicht verstanden habe"? Gilt eine von meinen 3 Versuche? Oder ist Alles Schrott? Du hast mir eigentlich eine Antwort gegeben, aber für den Fall wenn ich "Alles verstanden habe" und nicht "herausgefunden habe dass ich trotzdem nicht verstanden habe"

2. Ich muss verstehen, warum ich einen oder den anderen Fehler mache, sonst mache ich sie wieder. Also, zu deiner Korrektur:



Aurin said:


> Genau das! Erstmal dachte ich, ich hätte es verstanden, deswegen habe ich keine zusätzliche Fragen zum (Thema ist sächlich) Thema gestellt;


 
Hier habe ich absichltich "habe ich" und "gestellt" raus gelassen, aber das war offensichtlich falsch. Ich glaube, ich habe irgendwo diese Art von Formulierung gehört. Aber egal. Wäre es richtig gewessen:

Erstmal dachte ich, ich hätte es verstanden, dadurch keine zusätzliche Fragen zum Thema.

oder 

Erstmal dachte ich, ich hätte es verstanden, daher keine zusätzliche Fragen zum Thema.

Oder auch falsch?

3. Auch zu deiner Korrektur


Aurin said:


> später habe ich herausgefunden, dass es doch nicht so klar war, wie ich (es) mir zuerst vorgestellt hatte.


 
Warum muss man hier "hatte" statt habe benutzen? Ich fürchte es ist so: Die "Vorstellung" Aktion, die Tatsache dass ich mir etwas vorgestellt habe, passiert bevor "herausfinden". Deswegen muss man 2 verschiedene Zeiten für die 2 Prädikate benutzen, um das klar zu machen. Ist das war? Wenn ja, wo muss man in die Grammatik schauen? Welche Zeit hat das Verb in diesem Fall?


----------



## Kajjo

victor12345 said:


> Hier habe ich absichltich "habe ich" und "gestellt" raus gelassen, aber das war offensichtlich falsch. Ich glaube, ich habe irgendwo diese Art von Formulierung gehört. Aber egal.



Man kann _umgangssprachlich_ tatsächlich häufig Satzteile auslassen, wenn sie durch den Kontext auch so klar werden. Allerdings erfordert das sehr gute Sprachkenntnisse und ein ausgeprägtes Sprachgefühl -- daher empfehle ich nicht, solche Konstruktionen zu probieren, da es leider fast immer schief geht.




> Erstmal dachte ich, ich hätte es verstanden, daher keine zusätzliche Fragen zum Thema.


_Erstmal dachte ich, ich hätte es verstanden, daher [habe ich] keine zusätzlichen Fragen zum Thema [gestellt].
_
 Mit falschem Kasus von _zusätzlich_ wird der elliptische Satz fast unverständlich! Mit _dadurch_ ist der Satz leider ohnehin falsch.

Kajjo


----------



## Aurin

victor12345 said:


> 1-Ich dachte, dass ich verstanden hätte, was ich falsch geschrieben hatte.
> 
> 2- Versuch: Ich dachte, ich hätte alles verstanden (Partizip in Nebensätzen am Ende des Satzes)  in Bezug auf meinen Fehler verstanden.
> 3- Versuch : Ich dachte, alles in Bezug auf meine Fehler verstanden zu haben.
> 
> Hier habe ich deine 3 Versuche korrigiert. Die andere Frage hat dir Kajjo ja schon beantwortet. Frag nur weiter, denn nur, wenn man etwas richtig verstanden hat, kann man es sich einprägen und in ähnlichen Situationen richtig anwenden.


----------



## victor12345

Kajjo, du hast hundertprozentig Recht. Also, ich sollte in Moment alle Satzteile benutzen, um meine Fehler auszugleichen. Nur so hat jemand eine Chance zu verstehen, wovon ich rede.

Aurin, danke für die Korrektur. Nun, folge ich deinen Rat. Wie sieht es aus mit meiner dritten Frage? Warum benutzt man "hatte" statt "habe" ?


----------

